# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  پیش دانشگاهی بزرگسالان نظام قدیم تا کی میتونن امتحان بدن؟

## mbpourya

سلام دوستان
من در دبیرستان بزرگسالان بیشتر درس های پیش دانشگاهیم رو پاس کردم و فقط ۲ تا از درس هام باقی مونده.
میخوام بدونم خرداد و شهریور ۹۸ هم امکان امتحان دادن و قبولی پیش دانشگاهی رو دارم یا خیر؟ منظورم کتابهای نظام قدیم هست.
اگه امکانش باشه میخوام واسه کنکور بیشتر وقت بذارم و پیش دانشگاهیمو شهریور بگیرم.

----------

